# My New Army Box Car



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim Carter had one of the new(well, last year) Aristo Army car he was selling at Marty's. I was in the Transportation Corps(as Jim was) and wanted to get it but never had. I got Kadee 820's on it last night and gave it a run today. I also have a tank car and the metal tank I got at Hobby Lobby last year on the flatcar(bashed Aristo Stock Car). My old RS-3(on battery from the silver tank car) pulled them around.


----------



## Ward H (Jan 5, 2008)

That makes a sharp looking train, Jerry! 
Do I understand it right that the silver tank car is your battery car? That is a novel idea!


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry,
It looks right at home on your train. I'm glad you like it.
JimC.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I made the silver tank car for my rotary snow plow, been using it this summer some. Plan to make a different battery car for general running, but have not gotten to that yet.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice train Jerry. I bought the Army car last year when they came out. Glade I did. Later RJD


----------

